# Strange Coaster Brake...



## bud poe (Sep 23, 2011)

Can anyone help identify this rear hub/coaster brake?  Couldn't find any markings, but there are a few oil ports.  Came on a 28" Victor diamond frame....Any help greatly appreciated!


----------



## bud poe (Sep 25, 2011)

Bump...
come on guys, anyone got anything on this thing?  Looks like it might be 2 spd?


----------



## pelletman (Sep 25, 2011)

I can tell you it doesn't appear in the 85, 87 or 89 Victor catalogs and from that I would say it never appeared in any Victor catalog.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Sep 25, 2011)

Can you post a picture from the rear so we can see the profile of the hub shell?


----------



## ejlwheels (Sep 25, 2011)

It looks like an Eadie. 
I have one similar, but cannot get a pic of it at the moment.
Check this out:

http://bsamuseum.files.wordpress.com/2010/08/1917_eadie_coaster_hub.jpg


----------



## oldspoke (Sep 25, 2011)

*Strange Coaster Brake Hub*

Hello, Is it a Sturmey Archer Tri Coaster ? Did you clean the hub shell to look for markings ? Cool Hub !


----------



## ejlwheels (Sep 25, 2011)

I got my camera working.
I don't know much about them, but they seem to have a connection to BSA
and I have seen them in a few early 1900's Canadian supply catalogs.
Mine has the same oiler cover on the brake arm and the brake arm looks roughly the same.  
There are different models.  Yours might be some version of multi speed.


----------



## bud poe (Oct 1, 2011)

ejlwheels said:


> I got my camera working.
> I don't know much about them, but they seem to have a connection to BSA
> and I have seen them in a few early 1900's Canadian supply catalogs.
> Mine has the same oiler cover on the brake arm and the brake arm looks roughly the same.
> There are different models.  Yours might be some version of multi speed.




Thanks for the replies!  I took a few more pics, I think mine is a multi-speed.  Haven't looked for markings under the surface rust   though...


----------



## eadie (Jul 5, 2012)

doesnt look like an eadie, but some early motor bicycle hubs had gears did they not? maybe a motorbicycle forum might be able to help??
but a coaster on a motor bicyle would be a wierd idea too....
it is niether a 2 speed or single eadie coaster.


----------



## eadie (Jul 5, 2012)

it is a sturmey archer trispeed coaster. 
http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/HUB_1901_Lea_Francis_3.jpg


----------



## bud poe (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks for posting the ad, any idea what era this hub is from?


----------



## hubman (Jul 5, 2012)

*strange coaster brake: probably sturmey archer model n*

dear friend. i don´t have that much time, but your hub could be one of the following geared hubs:

http://www.sturmey-archerheritage.com/index.php?page=history-detail&id=12

http://www.sturmey-archerheritage.com/index.php?page=history-detail&id=9

will try to come back in a few hours.

regards


----------



## sam (Jul 5, 2012)

Is it a 36 or 40 spoke hole hub?
Some of these were made in the USA for sturmey--some were stamped with an S for Sears(I'm told) if a usa hub or sears the price rises very fast.
it's a 3 speed coaster hub. Uses a brake ring shoe like most europian coasters--usually only good to slow the bike.Other than that the insides were very will made and robust.
the chain can be repaired using a new chain rivited to the old part.


----------



## hubman (Jul 5, 2012)

*3 speed coaster hub*

hi, it is definitely a sturmey archer hub:

there were different coaster hubs:

The KC (´22-´36)
http://www.sturmey-archerheritage.com/index.php?page=history-detail&id=28
That´s not the right model since the brake arm looks different 

The S hub (´14-´27)
http://www.sturmey-archerheritage.com/index.php?page=history-detail&id=493
http://john-s-allen.com/blog/?p=594
It could be this model !

The FN hub ('14-'18)
http://www.sturmey-archerheritage.com/index.php?page=history-detail&id=22
It could be this model !

The N hub ('07-'21)
http://www.sturmey-archerheritage.com/index.php?page=history-detail&id=12
It could be this model !

The C hub (1905)
http://www.sturmey-archerheritage.com/index.php?page=history-detail&id=9
It could be this model !

The best way would be to find out the date of manufacturing (of the hub or the bike).

You can also take a look at:
http://www.all-about-hubs.com/start.php?action=naben_galerie1_en

Regards,


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jul 5, 2012)

Great link, thanks!!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 5, 2012)

I think SA or some derivative is right. Those flat-sided axles were long used on them. Beyond that, it looks much older than anything I've seen. It looks much older than the AWC, which is the most common SA coaster today.


----------



## bud poe (Jul 5, 2012)

*Thanks everyone for the info and links!
It is a 36 hole and is in fact a Sturmey Archer "S" hub, I found the inscription under the surface rust...
Not parting with it at this point but Bricycle has dibbs on it if I decide to let it go in the future...
*


----------



## bricycle (Jul 6, 2012)

bud poe said:


> *Thanks everyone for the info and links!
> It is a 36 hole and is in fact a Sturmey Archer "S" hub, I found the inscription under the surface rust...
> Not parting with it at this point but Bricycle has dibbs on it if I decide to let it go in the future...
> *




I guess I better start saving $ now..........


----------



## sm2501 (Jul 7, 2012)

Here's a clearer picture of one-










Chief's used a 1/2" sprocket. Bud's, like mine is a 1" pitch. Will need to investigate other bikes that may have used a skiptooth.

BTW, here's what the shifter would have looked like-


----------



## vw00794 (Jul 10, 2012)

God I love the CABE.


----------



## bud poe (Sep 22, 2013)

anyone here got a shifter for one of these?


----------



## thehugheseum (Sep 23, 2013)

bud those are not rare..........i wasnt even looking and found one in a pile of crap i bought.........fun meet good to see all the chums


----------



## bricycle (Sep 23, 2013)

bud poe said:


> anyone here got a shifter for one of these?




Bud, you can make one from an old spoke threaded end and a spacer....


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Sep 23, 2013)

thehugheseum said:


> bud those are not rare..........i wasnt even looking and found one in a pile of crap i bought.........fun meet good to see all the chums




If you find a extra let me know.


----------



## bud poe (Sep 23, 2013)

thehugheseum said:


> bud those are not rare..........i wasnt even looking and found one in a pile of crap i bought.........fun meet good to see all the chums




Yeah it was a good time huh?!  

I'm looking for the shifter assembly as seen in an earlier pic.

Rusty I will make some nuts for your new hub if you want.


----------



## thehugheseum (Sep 24, 2013)

it was fun..........but bud get one of your racers ready............ron challenged me to a race to which i accepted........we should make a day/event of it and get a bunch of the toc racers racing........silly late hubs are only holding you back!


----------



## bud poe (Sep 24, 2013)

Getting closer, wheels built, tires mounted.  Got a little fork and handlebar work left to do but that's it.  A race would be fun, where and when?!?


----------



## oddball (Sep 25, 2013)

Hey Bud, I have a Chief with the Sturmey S, but missing the indicator rod, love to find one or someone who knows how to rebuild mine, anyone?
Cliff


----------



## bud poe (Sep 26, 2013)

oddball said:


> Hey Bud, I have a Chief with the Sturmey S, but missing the indicator rod, love to find one or someone who knows how to rebuild mine, anyone?
> Cliff




I'm the wrong guy to ask but your'e in the right place, Does mine have the indicator rod?  You can buy mine for parts...
Good luck....
Bud


----------



## thehugheseum (Sep 26, 2013)

thats the right idea bud.........now how about organizing a race day for us cretins?  i would volunteer but my man im mired in way too much........some you are slightly aware of and others.......well i dont want your head to explode.......czech out this lil banger i mocked up the other day


----------



## oddball (Sep 27, 2013)

bud poe said:


> I'm the wrong guy to ask but your'e in the right place, Does mine have the indicator rod?  You can buy mine for parts...
> Good luck....
> Bud




Kinda hard to tell if yours has an indicator rod,if so should have a slotted screw head in axle at brake side,also yours looks to have part of the coupling chain.PM me if you are looking to sell.

Cliff


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Sep 27, 2013)

bud poe said:


> Yeah it was a good time huh?!
> 
> I'm looking for the shifter assembly as seen in an earlier pic.
> 
> Rusty I will make some nuts for your new hub if you want.




Bud, sounds good on the axle nuts. Let me know what you need. rustyspoke66@gmail.com


----------



## bud poe (Sep 27, 2013)

*tri coaster*



oddball said:


> Kinda hard to tell if yours has an indicator rod,if so should have a slotted screw head in axle at brake side,also yours looks to have part of the coupling chain.PM me if you are looking to sell.
> 
> Cliff




I'll look for the screw you mentioned. 
I'll PM you re: selling the hub.
Thanks!
Bud


----------



## bud poe (Sep 29, 2013)

thehugheseum said:


> thats the right idea bud.........now how about organizing a race day for us cretins?  i would volunteer but my man im mired in way too much........some you are slightly aware of and others.......well i dont want your head to explode.......czech out this lil banger i mocked up the other day
> 
> View attachment 115573




I'll start planting the seed for the race, if we want to do it this winter we'll need an indoor venue...

What is the lil banger?


----------



## thehugheseum (Sep 29, 2013)

you rock my dear chum!!! i will contact ron and get some sort of loose plan/detail together........the lil banger is just a 1928 indian racer,direct drive,no clutch,no brakes..........trying to get it ready for vegas baby!


----------

